# Hey Greg-



## Schroedc

@woodtickgreg I don't recall if I've shown you this picture yet

Reactions: Way Cool 6


----------



## woodtickgreg

That's a great collection! I'm still looking for a block 302 long bed. Seen a couple of beige ones but not at the prices I want to pay, lol. I have to get some book shelves up in my office and then I can display some of mine. Most of mine have not been gone through yet and cleaned and oiled. But I have a couple of nice ones.


----------



## Schroedc

woodtickgreg said:


> That's a great collection! I'm still looking for a block 302 long bed. Seen a couple of beige ones but not at the prices I want to pay, lol. I have to get some book shelves up in my office and then I can display some of mine. Most of mine have not been gone through yet and cleaned and oiled. But I have a couple of nice ones.



I need a beige long bed and I'll have all the variants of the 301

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man

Looks like you guys have this hobby sewed up! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Spinartist



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Nature Man

I was hoping to keep you guys in stitches.... Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

I saw a nice model 306w but they want a lot of money for it.


----------



## woodtickgreg

I got the bookshelves in the office so I could get some of my machines displayed.
@Schroedc here's some pics for ya.
All singers of various models on the top.


 the recently acquired 404, got the owners manual and some attachments for it, buttonhole too.


 An early new home u.s.a. made machine before the Japanese bought them out. With manual and a box of attachments.


 
A pretty little white, still looking for a light for it.


 
This is a Kenmore from the 50s or 60s, got the manual for it, weighs a ton! I was going to sell it but it's in great condition so I'll keep it.



A Japanese Janome New Home, model 535, capable of sewing leather, a seriously stout well made Japanese machine. I have the manual, original sales receipt I think, and some attachments.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

I moved this one into storage today, it will be a future restoration project that I will probably sell. It works perfectly and sews.
A very cool cabinet.


 Yes, it's a treadle machine.


 you don't lift this machine into place, you push down on it a push a button and then it just rises up with the help of a big spring, very cool. I have the original.manual for it as well.


 serial number starts with a G. Dates it around 1919 to 1920.


 

 when you open the work surface it is this beautiful tiger oak veneer.


 the top needs some love, the entire thing should be rubbed down with denatured alcohol and the revarnished.



Just a very cool and kinda rare cabinet.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Mike Hill

That's cool - in all our antique hunting = I've never come across one,

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony

woodtickgreg said:


> I moved this one into storage today, it will be a future restoration project that I will probably sell. It works perfectly and sews.
> A very cool cabinet.
> View attachment 149597 Yes, it's a treadle machine.
> View attachment 149598 you don't lift this machine into place, you push down on it a push a button and then it just rises up with the help of a big spring, very cool. I have the original.manual for it as well.
> View attachment 149599 serial number starts with a G. Dates it around 1919 to 1920.
> View attachment 149600 View attachment 149601 when you open the work surface it is this beautiful tiger oak veneer.
> View attachment 149602 the top needs some love, the entire thing should be rubbed down with denatured alcohol and the revarnished.
> View attachment 149603
> Just a very cool and kinda rare cabinet.



If I lived close by I'd seriously consider taking it off your hands, that's sweet!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

@Tony it really is a very unique machine, wood needs a good strip and refinish but its solid. Everything works as it should. It's one of those things that I want to keep but don't really have the space for it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

@Tony ROAD TRIP!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

woodtickgreg said:


> @Tony it really is a very unique machine, wood needs a good strip and refinish but its solid. Everything works as it should. It's one of those things that I want to keep but don't really have the space for it.



That's a Singer Eastlake cabinet, refinished, 450-900 just for the cabinet if you find the right buyer, has the period correct 66 red-eye in it too!

Reactions: +Karma 1 | Informative 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Thanks for the info Colin, I had no idea it was worth so much, I might just have to find a place to put this in my home. The part that fascinates me about it is the lifting mechanism and the fact that everything still works perfectly and smoothly.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony

woodtickgreg said:


> Thanks for the info Colin, I had no idea it was worth so much, I might just have to find a place to put this in my home. The part that fascinates me about it is the lifting mechanism and the fact that everything still works perfectly and smoothly.



Dang it, I was gonna offer you a LFRB of Mesquite for it!!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Betty just told me to keep it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I have a bid in on a singer 301A, fingers crossed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

woodtickgreg said:


> I have a bid in on a singer 301A, fingers crossed.



Good luck brother!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I finally scored a nice 301A I paid a bit much for it but it's all there including the manual, a little dusty but clean other than that, nice paint, and it's a long bed. Came with a folding table like a card table.



 It's in very nice condition.


 And this is why they are called slant needles.


 I wish it was black but it was in such nice condition that I couldn't pass it up.
I'll keep looking for a nice black one.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Lou Currier

Don’t turn the stove on

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

@woodtickgreg - the card table alone for a long bed goes 150-225 (rare, rare, rare) so if it's the one I'm thinking of you got a heck of a score. Let's see a picture of the table.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Schroedc said:


> @woodtickgreg - the card table alone for a long bed goes 150-225 (rare, rare, rare) so if it's the one I'm thinking of you got a heck of a score. Let's see a picture of the table.


No kidding, I never would have thought it was so rare. I was just going to keep it in storage in case I ever needed to travel with it. I also thought it might be cool for quilts. I'll get some pics of it this weekend. And I was just happy to get the machine!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc

woodtickgreg said:


> No kidding, I never would have thought it was so rare. I was just going to keep it in storage in case I ever needed to travel with it. I also thought it might be cool for quilts. I'll get some pics of it this weekend. And I was just happy to get the machine!



I have the card table for a short bed and one for the featherweight. Been trying to locate one for the long bed. The only card tables rarer are the ones for the bentwood case machines or the 500 series in a plastic base.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

@woodtickgreg - found this one today-

Do a little reading on www.singer301.com and you'll understand why I'm excited


----------



## woodtickgreg

I haven't even had the time to investigate my serial number or badging.


----------



## woodtickgreg

So that is one ot 25 made? That is special indeed!


----------



## Schroedc

woodtickgreg said:


> So that is o e ot 25 made? That is special indeed!



They made 1,000 with that badge, 500 in black and 500 in beige, less than 30 total of the two colors are still known to exist and I own two of those. There have to be more out there but nobody really knows due to Singer's really aggressive trade in programs in the late 50's and 60's, every machine that got traded in was crushed and melted down and they didn't keep records of what they destroyed. I've talked to old sewing machine guys that worked in Singer sewing centers and the sheer number of 301's, 400 series machines and featherweights that got traded in and crushed would break your heart. The one I just got is one of only 10 beige 301's with the centennial badge that have been located and I own a second one with that badge so I own 20% of the Beige Centennials located

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Colin that is so cool! Congratulations on the find. And thanks for the link to the 301 site, I found it to be a very interesting read. It even touched on the 404 a little and I found that informative as I recently found one of those too.


----------



## rocky1

https://ocala.craigslist.org/art/d/moving-sale-many-working-and/6649984437.html 

Bargains to be had... Not that far away if y'all need someone to run after one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

The serial number of mine, being that it's an NA prefix I'm thinking it's an earlier model.



Another reason I think this may actually be an early possible 1951 machine is that there is no A in the model number, just 301. And it has the raised casting around the singer badge.


----------



## woodtickgreg

@Schroedc here's the pics of the folding table, I dont have the insert to put in it when the machine isn't in it but I guess I could make a filler plate for it. Actually it will probably never get used without the machine anyway.

It's actually pretty slick, the machine drops right in.


 The top.


 The bottom. It is the real deal singer table. Thanks for the heads up on its value.


 
I think I'm going to hang on to it just in case I ever get into and learn quilting like I want to.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Schroedc

woodtickgreg said:


> @Schroedc here's the pics of the folding table, I dont have the insert to put in it when the machine isn't in it but I guess I could make a filler plate for it. Actually it will probably never get used without the machine anyway.
> 
> It's actually pretty slick, the machine drops right in.
> View attachment 151233 The top.
> View attachment 151234 The bottom. It is the real deal singer table. Thanks for the heads up on its value.
> View attachment 151235
> I think I'm going to hang on to it just in case I ever get into and learn quilting like I want to.



Too bad the insert is missing but it's still a really nice table to have.


----------



## Schroedc

woodtickgreg said:


> The serial number of mine, being that it's an NA prefix I'm thinking it's an earlier model.
> View attachment 151232
> Another reason I think this may actually be an early possible 1951 machine is that there is no A in the model number, just 301. And it has the raised casting around the singer badge.
> View attachment 151237



1952, or very early 53. Only NA010000 and under were made in 51 and they added the A in early 53 to the name plate.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Schroedc

woodtickgreg said:


> The serial number of mine, being that it's an NA prefix I'm thinking it's an earlier model.
> View attachment 151232
> Another reason I think this may actually be an early possible 1951 machine is that there is no A in the model number, just 301. And it has the raised casting around the singer badge.
> View attachment 151237



Also, you have one heck of a thread nest around the hook, it probably won't sew until that's cleaned up. I'll try and find you a link to a video on cleaning that out


----------



## woodtickgreg

Schroedc said:


> Also, you have one heck of a thread nest around the hook, it probably won't sew until that's cleaned up. I'll try and find you a link to a video on cleaning that out


I dont know what this guy was seeing but the whole machine is covered in a white lint type dust. Is the insert anything special or just a piece of plywood?


----------



## Schroedc

woodtickgreg said:


> I dont know what this guy was seeing but the whole machine is covered in a white lint type dust. Is the insert anything special or just a piece of plywood?



The insert was cut from the top during manufacture and veneered with the same sheet as the top so all the grains matched. They had a serial number stamped on the table and the insert to keep them together during manufacture. You can make one out of plywood the same thickness as the top and for a man of your skills you can make the tab you need to lock it in.

Look at your picture above of the serial number- You can see thread wrapped all around the hook assembly. It isn't supposed to be like that


----------



## woodtickgreg

@Schroedc Thanks for the info Colin, much appreciated. I plan to give this thing a good cleaning and oiling before I use it anyway, I didn't notice the thread all wound up around the hook but I'm sure I would have as I went through it. I'm still very happy with the machine and table, I'll make an insert for it even though I'll never use the table without the machine. I have cheap card tables for that. Lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

@Schroedc Look what I just scored in a local online auction for 47 bucks, it's a sickness I tell you! I dont know if all the parts are there or not, but I have another I can scavenge parts from.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## rocky1

For $47 I'd have bought it for a conversation piece, whether it worked or not.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I want the treadle!


----------



## rocky1

Saw one on Craigslist down here... Wanted $250 for the treadle alone, no cabinet. Had another, treadle was good, cabinet was in tough shape, water damage coming apart, with machine included, right next to it... $45


----------



## Schroedc

I need to visit and borrow a few of your machines

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

rocky1 said:


> For $47 I'd have bought it for a conversation piece, whether it worked or not.


Funny thing is I really dont need it, I just bid on it for the cast iron base and the drawers, I need a bunch of the drawers for a project I have in mind.
The machine part will probably just go on a shelf to display, maybe convert it to electric someday.



Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I want the treadle!


Me too!


----------



## woodtickgreg

I'll pick it up tomorrow and then I can serial number date it.


----------



## Schroedc

woodtickgreg said:


> Funny thing is I really dont need it, I just bid on it for the cSt iron base and the drawers, I need a bunch of the drawers for a project I have in mind.
> The machine part will probably just go on a shelf to display, maybe convert it to electric someday.
> 
> 
> Me too!



That's one of the really nice cabinets. I wish I could find a way to trade you some drawers and get those from you.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Schroedc said:


> That's one of the really nice cabinets. I wish I could find a way to trade you some drawers and get those from you.


Well it's going into storage and I'm not going to do anything with it right away. I'm up for a trade of the cabinet but I need a bunch of drawers. I actually have no interest in the cabinet, I only want the base, machine, and drawers. The cabinet does look nice in the pics? So I'm not actually going to make any snap decisions, just gonna sit on it for awhile. But a boat load of singer drawers might entice me, lol.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

rocky1 said:


> Saw one on Craigslist down here... Wanted $250 for the treadle alone, no cabinet. Had another, treadle was good, cabinet was in tough shape, water damage coming apart, with machine included, right next to it... $45


I wish I could find them here for $45. Everyone wants a fortune around here. I've got 3 treadles I need to get sandblasted and tables made.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

https://blacksburg.craigslist.org/atq/d/singer-treadle-sewing-machine/6638763309.html


----------



## woodtickgreg

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> https://blacksburg.craigslist.org/atq/d/singer-treadle-sewing-machine/6638763309.html


That's a good one to make an offer on. Offer less and they just might take it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

woodtickgreg said:


> That's a good one to make an offer on. Offer less and they just might take it.



All they can say is no.


----------



## Herb G.

My Grandma on my Mom's side had an old Singer treadle sewing machine.
She made everyone's clothes ( 6 kids plus hers & my Grandad's) for many years on it.
I remember seeing her use it when we visited in the Summer.

It was her "Zen" to sew on that old machine. My Mom bought her a brand new White electric machine, but she didn't like it. Grandma said it sewed too fast for her to think.
It took me a few years after she passed away to understand what she meant when she told me that.
I still miss Grandma.

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

So here's some other pics. The machine is in bad shape, seized up, decals trashed, and I'll just use it for parts, I have a couple doners like it, maybe I'll take 2 and make one someday. The top is in bad shape too, the veneer is chipped pretty bad. But the drawers and legs are in great shape! And that's what I actually bought it for.



 the sides of the drawers are beautiful.


 The legs are nice too.


 
So this is 2 racks of drawers I need 4 more racks of drawers like this. Maybe from another brand if they are close in size. What I am wanting to make is an apothacary cabinet of these drawers for the sewing room for my girl.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## kweinert

Most of the ones around here on CL are in the $200 price range:

https://denver.craigslist.org/fuo/d/antique-white-treadle-sewing/6661860447.html







There are about 15 of them listed today. I guess I never thought there'd be that many for sale.


----------



## woodtickgreg

kweinert said:


> Most of the ones around here on CL are in the $200 price range:
> 
> https://denver.craigslist.org/fuo/d/antique-white-treadle-sewing/6661860447.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are about 15 of them listed today. I guess I never thought there'd be that many for sale.


They ask that on craigslist here as well, but I have seen the same machines posted there for years, really nice examples will sell though. Amazes me how people with a rusty machine and cabinet that is falling apart think it's worth hundreds just because it's old, lol.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc

woodtickgreg said:


> They ask that on craigslist here as well, but I have seen the same machines posted there for years, really nice examples will sell though. Amazes me how people with a rusty machine and cabinet that is falling apart think it's worth hundreds just because it's old, lol.



@woodtickgreg , I come across drawers all the time, have two sets of two right now (4 drawers) I'll keep saving them if we can work a deal. Those drawers you have were high end and I want them for my model 27 Sphinx cabinet.


----------



## woodtickgreg

@Schroedc We might be able to work something out. I am needing to collect a total of 15 drawers. 5 banks of 3. I'm not going to be doing anything with this machine for awhile as I have lots of other things going on right now and still working 60 to 70 hours a week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

woodtickgreg said:


> @Schroedc We might be able to work something out. I am needing to collect a total of 15 drawers. 5 banks of 3. I'm not going to be doing anything with this machine for awhile as I have lots of other things going on right now and still working 60 to 70 hours a week.




Banks of three are going to be harder to come by. Those were the high end cabinets. 80% of the cabinets were built with two on each side so you could get eight sets of two.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

My wife said he ain't getting mine!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

@Schroedc it's not really important that I have the racks, I can build a new cabinet to hold them. So 15 drawers alone will do. I'm not asking you for all 15, just stating that's what I need for my proposed project.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

woodtickgreg said:


> @Schroedc it's not really important that I have the racks, I can build a new cabinet to hold them. So 15 drawers alone will do. I'm not asking you for all 15, just stating that's what I need for my proposed project.



I'll keep that in mind as I come across cabinets. Wish I'd have known a couple months ago when I wholesaled out 20 drawers


----------



## woodtickgreg

Schroedc said:


> I'll keep that in mind as I come across cabinets. Wish I'd have known a couple months ago when I wholesaled out 20 drawers


Grrrr.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

Hey @woodtickgreg , looking what I found with a red eye head with almost pristine decals for 60.00  cabinet is tough but savable.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Way cool Colin! You scored one!
Heavy isn't it, lol. Did you get all the doors? And does the raise and lower mechanism work? They really are beautiful.


----------



## Schroedc

woodtickgreg said:


> Way cool Colin! You scored one!
> Heavy isn't it, lol. Did you get all the doors? And does the raise and lower mechanism work? They really are beautiful.



All the doors are there. This one just had the spring loaded assist. It's the base model cabinet where yours was the top end one. If have rather had yours but 60 for the machine and cabinet I couldn't pass on. And the drawer was full of feet and stuff, nice since this 66 is a back clamp and those feet are spendy.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## rocky1

Yo Greg... just what you were looking for. 

https://jacksonville.craigslist.org/art/d/sewing-machine-draws/6668853516.html


----------



## Schroedc

rocky1 said:


> Yo Greg... just what you were looking for.
> 
> https://jacksonville.craigslist.org/art/d/sewing-machine-draws/6668853516.html



That's expensive up here, I can buy complete machines in cabinets and strip them for less than that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

The decals are amazing on this one, also picked up a Godzilla 66 for 20.00 with no cabinet, it'll get covered to treadle since I have a couple extra cabinets

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

rocky1 said:


> Yo Greg... just what you were looking for.
> 
> https://jacksonville.craigslist.org/art/d/sewing-machine-draws/6668853516.html


Thanks Rock, but that's way expensive up here too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

@Schroedc Thought you might like to see this one. Singer model 201-2, called the rolls Royce of singers by some because they where used in the rolls factory to sew the interiors. Betty wants to do some leather crafts and I think this machine will be good for that since it is direct drive with no belts. It's going to need a good cleaning and oiling. I have a bunch of attachments for it and the original manuals. The cabinet needs to be refinished.
One of the cool things about this machine is the light mounted on the front for better visibilty.


 Pretty cool cabinet, opens up to a large work surface.


 The back of the machine shows the direct drive motor. It needs a good cleaning.


 Serial number. Dates 1942


 The original owners manual.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony

Too cool Greg, awesome score!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Tony said:


> Too cool Greg, awesome score!


I've had this one for awhile, just getting ready to go through it and fix it up for Betty.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Schroedc

woodtickgreg said:


> @Schroedc Thought you might like to see this one. Singer model 201-2, called the rolls Royce of singers by some because they where used in the rolls factory to sew the interiors. Betty wants to do some leather crafts and I think this machine will be good for that since it is direct drive with no belts. It's going to need a good cleaning and oiling. I have a bunch of attachments for it and the original manuals. The cabinet needs to be refinished.
> One of the cool things about this machine is the light mounted on the front for better visibilty.
> View attachment 157027 Pretty cool cabinet, opens up to a large work surface.
> View attachment 157028 The back of the machine shows the direct drive motor. It needs a good cleaning.
> View attachment 157029 Serial number. Dates 1942
> View attachment 157030 The original owners manual.
> View attachment 157031




Nice, that's the 42 art deco cabinet. Give me a day or so, I need to forward you a couple videos on the internal workin on the potted motor machines as there's a few electrical things you need to inspect to make sure it's safe.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Thanks Colin.


----------



## woodtickgreg

@Schroedc What have I got here Colin? I stumbled on this and couldn't pass it up for $20. It's missing the power cord, it's currently set up for a knee pedal. Its direct drive, side load bobbin but it's missing the bobbin holder. Decals are in good shape, turns freely by hand and is heavy. Someone painted the cabinet and got paint on the machine, I think I can get it off with some elbow grease and patience. 
The cabinet is crap and I would like to put it in a base like the ones you made and switch it over to a foot pedal. The paint looks a little muddy in the pics but it really isn't, it was outside in a garage and when I brought it inside it was sweating from the temperature change.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

woodtickgreg said:


> @Schroedc Thought you might like to see this one. Singer model 201-2, called the rolls Royce of singers by some because they where used in the rolls factory to sew the interiors. Betty wants to do some leather crafts and I think this machine will be good for that since it is direct drive with no belts. It's going to need a good cleaning and oiling. I have a bunch of attachments for it and the original manuals. The cabinet needs to be refinished.
> One of the cool things about this machine is the light mounted on the front for better visibilty.
> View attachment 157027 Pretty cool cabinet, opens up to a large work surface.
> View attachment 157028 The back of the machine shows the direct drive motor. It needs a good cleaning.
> View attachment 157029 Serial number. Dates 1942
> View attachment 157030 The original owners manual.
> View attachment 157031



I have that same one upstairs. In the drawer on the left side, is there a glass jar with a black top in there? It was used to hold ink. ..


----------



## woodtickgreg

ripjack13 said:


> I have that same one upstairs. In the drawer on the left side, is there a glass jar with a black top in there? It was used to hold ink. ..


Nope, but there is a bracket to hold an oil can underneath it, I'll strip that off and save it. Any idea what the model and year is?


----------



## ripjack13

woodtickgreg said:


> Nope, but there is a bracket to hold an oil can underneath it, I'll strip that off and save it. Any idea what the model and year is?



http://ismacs.net/singer_sewing_machine_company/serial-numbers/singer-ag-series-serial-numbers.html

Model 201....1942...


----------



## Schroedc

Model 15-91, look in the cabinet, the knee lever setup usually was just the foot pedal in a bracket and the lever pushed on the button on the pedal. It'll slide out of that bracket and I can tell you how to rewire the pedal and plug you have to use it in a base.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Thanks marc, I knew it wasn't a 201, I have one of those. Colin, the pedal that is in the cabinet looks like a 2 button pedal?


----------



## ripjack13

One button, the other is a like a pivot point to ease into the speed....

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Schroedc

woodtickgreg said:


> Thanks marc, I knew it wasn't a 201, I have one of those. Colin, the pedal that is in the cabinet looks like a 2 button pedal?



That's the singer Bakelite pedal, one of them is a button, the other is just a raised area to rest your foot upon. Standard Singer for about 40 years or more

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Schroedc said:


> That's the singer Bakelite pedal, one of them is a button, the other is just a raised area to rest your foot upon. Standard Singer for about 40 years or more


I have a couple other machines with the same pedal. I guess I just need to get a power cord for it and get it cleaned up. So I can get it out of my wood shop! Lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

woodtickgreg said:


> I have a couple other machines with the same pedal. I guess I just need to get a power cord for it and get it cleaned up. So I can get it out of my wood shop! Lol.



If you have one of the combined cord/pedal setups, you can disconnect the pedal on it from the back of the connector and plug in a combined one

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

@Schroedc did you ever find that info on the direct drive motors?


----------



## Schroedc



Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc

anything Ray Elkins does is pretty good, lots of videos on Youtube.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc

You can search on Youtube for Singer Potted Motor Overhaul, Rebuild, Repair, Etc.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Thanks brother!


----------



## woodtickgreg

Here it is @Schroedc its dirty on the outside. It very clean on the inside. Decals are in good shape but the clear cote is chipping off. Was set up with a knee pedal in the cabinet.
Some pics.
Cords and foot pedal are in good shape, came with the original owners manual and a box of attachments.


 Nothing special about this cabinet and it's kind of rough, I wont be keeping it.


 I'll strip the cabinet for the good parts, like this oil can holder.


 the knee pedal.


 rear decals are in good shape.


 The model and singer badge.


 Serial number.


 it's all there including the bobbin holder.


 I'll be pulling the mounting bracket and making a base for it to go in. It's really cool how the machine can just snap in or out of the bracket.


 I think this is a second generation motor.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I pulled the drip pan to inspect it and it looks very nice underneath.


 It'll clean up nice. I've been looking for a black one like this for quite some time. I got it for a fair price of $100 they go for around $200 or more Round here so I was pretty happy to get it for the price.


 the clear cote is coming off in a few places but the decals are in good shape.


 Top view.


 Side view, it needs a new bobbin winding tire, this are easy to get.



I'm pretty happy to get this 1950s model 301A singer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc

woodtickgreg said:


> I pulled the drip pN to inspect it and it looks very nice underneath.
> View attachment 160892 It'll clean up nice. I've been looking for a black one like this for quite some time. I got it for a fair price of $100 they go for around $200 or more Round here so I was pretty happy to get it for the price.
> View attachment 160893 the clear vote is coming off in a few places but the decals are in good shape.
> View attachment 160894 Top view.
> View attachment 160895 Side view, it needs a new bobbin winding tire, this are easy to get.
> View attachment 160896
> I'm pretty happy to get this 1950s model 301A singer.



Look up French polish, you can use that to restore the finish without losing more decal. The clear coat is shellac

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Hey Colin this thing is really cool, love the lazered logo. The pedeal fit perfectly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

@Schroedc 
Look what I scored today for $25. Its beautiful, everything works, only bad thing is it only has 1 cam so I gotta find some more. 
503 Rocketeer. 


 

 

 It has the bakelite pedal, so I'll be needing another one of your pedal adapters with the nifty singer logo. Betty loves that pedal on the 301.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Schroedc

woodtickgreg said:


> @Schroedc
> Look what I scored today for $25. Its beautiful, everything works, only bad thing is it only has 1 cam so I gotta find some more.
> 503 Rocketeer.
> View attachment 184473 View attachment 184474 View attachment 184475 It has the bakelite pedal, so I'll be needing another one of your pedal adapters with the nifty singer logo. Betty loves that pedal on the 301.
> View attachment 184476



I have a pile of cams for it too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Schroedc said:


> I have a pile of cams for it too


Wouldn't happen to have a manual for it too would ya?


----------



## Schroedc

woodtickgreg said:


> Wouldn't happen to have a manual for it too would ya?



Actually, I might, I might even have the original accessory box that goes with it. I'll look in the morning

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc

@woodtickgreg I dig in the bins, I have an original 503 accessory box, manual, the straight stitch needle plate, ruffler, button foot, slotted binding foot, rolled hem foot, seam guide, lint brush, one or two more feet, and cams 1-8 plus 10 and 11. You should have the zero cam in the machine, if it's missing I'll throw one of those in there. Message me and we'll see what we can work out.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Yup, it has a 0 cam zigzag. I'll take all.
Thanks my brother!

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Message sent.


----------



## woodtickgreg

I showed the machine a little love today, took the drip pan off and oiled every moving part I could. It runs much smoother now.
It's in real nice shape for an early 60s machine.


 Drip pan is back on.


 Winding a bobbin.


 Betty watching the bobbin spool up.


 It lays down a nice zig zag stitch.


 Betty tested all the functions out, stitch length and width, speed, forward reverse, etc. It runs perfect! She loves it.


 
I do not like the cheap plastic aftermarket case that it's in. One day I'm really going to need to make some new cases for some of my machines.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Going to look at another leather sewing machine for Betty tomorrow.
Nice Singer walking beam cobblers machine. A clean one that is still in use.







Betty is pretty excited! Same as I was when I got my welder!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Rocking RP

This looks like a great place to ask if any of you use or know of someone who would use round leather belting. I have most of a roll of America oak tanned 1/4” belting. I bought it to make a drive belt for a treadle lathe I built.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Rocking RP said:


> This looks like a great place to ask if any of you use or know of someone who would use round leather belting. I have most of a roll of America oak tanned 1/4” belting. I bought it to make a drive belt for a treadle lathe I built.


Post a pic. Couldn't hurt.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rocking RP

Here’s pic.


----------



## Tony

@Schroedc maybe, or @Brink .


----------



## woodtickgreg

@Rocking RP 
What do you want for the leather belting? I may take it.


----------



## Rocking RP

I'd be open to about anything. I think I paid about $40 about 4 years ago for it. I used approx. 6'. Figure it's worth whatever you'd be willing to pay or trade for it. It's just been sitting on my closet shelf and I don't have any future plans for it.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Rocking RP said:


> I'd be open to about anything. I think I paid about $40 about 4 years ago for it. I used approx. 6'. Figure it's worth whatever you'd be willing to pay or trade for it. It's just been sitting on my closet shelf and I don't have any future plans for it.



Message coming.......

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Betty was giddy over getting this machine. We drove 75 miles one way to get it. Was definitely worth it.
This is called a rocking beam shoe cobblers leather sewing machine. Model 29-4, serial number dates it at December of 1910.



It's original paint and decals and unrestored.





The seller gave us a bunch of large spools of thread......



And about 10 packs of 10 needles......



And a downloaded copy of an owners and parts manual.





Sample stitching the seller did for us.



It went through all these layers of fabric like a hot knife through buttah!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## drycreek

Very nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man

Congrats! Looks like a super score this time! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Nature Man said:


> Congrats! Looks like a super score this time! Chuck


It was, Betty is super happy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Rocking RP said:


> I'd be open to about anything. I think I paid about $40 about 4 years ago for it. I used approx. 6'. Figure it's worth whatever you'd be willing to pay or trade for it. It's just been sitting on my closet shelf and I don't have any future plans for it.


We came to an agreement on the leather cord and I payed him for it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Leather cord received!


----------



## woodtickgreg

Betty has added this machine to the honey do list, she wants it restored. Time to order decals I guess. I bet she is going to want a different color, lol.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tony

woodtickgreg said:


> Betty has added this machine to the honey do list, she wants it restored. Time to order decals I guess. I bet she is going to want a different color, lol.




Better keep her happy my brother!

Reactions: Funny 1 | +Karma 1 | Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

A friend of mine had a family member that passed away, this sewing machine was in the basement. Nobody wanted it and they where just going to throw it away. I said ill give you something for it, it was in a crappy cabinet so I just took the machine out. It weighs a ton, has the manuals and all the attachments. Model 77 from the late 40s or early 50s. Pretty cool to add to my collection display.















Kind of an unusual friction drive instead of a belt.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

It also came with a nice pair of scissors, the large ones are Wiss brand.



Got a couple of nice oil cans for the machine shop.
And a new fiberglass handle hammer, just gotta clean the paint off of it.



Found a cool old vintage hatchet.





A like new pencil sharpener for the wood shop.
And a small craftsman ball peen hammer.



And a cool vintage porter cable router, reminds me of robbie the robot. Ill just display this in the shop somewhere.





So they gave me the sewing machine and all this other stuff for $25.00 and they thanked me for hauling it away. Pretty cool.

Reactions: Way Cool 6 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tony

Awesome haul!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rocking RP

SCORE


----------



## ripjack13

Nice score. I have an oil can like the one on the right. And I love those old Boston pencil sharpeners. If it's dull, they sell replacement cutter heads on fleabay.

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I drove an hour to get this today after work. I ready have one like this but not in this condition! Its beautiful, all the decals are intact and absolutely no rust. The cords do need to be replaced as they are frayed in a couple of places. The machine was in a cabinet that isn't worth anything and will get pitched. I will probably swap this with the other machine I have in a vintage cool cabinet. I just couldn't pass this up for $25.00

Its a direct drive singer model 201-2.



Serial number dates it at 1947.



She's beautiful for her age!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony

Man, that looks brand new, heck of a score!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc

Nice model 29 there @woodtickgreg . I've got one sitting in my shop I need to decide if I'll keep or sell.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Made a pretty major score today, took a chance on something I saw in a pic on offer up. Bad picture, posted a year ago for $85. I sent a message, they still had it, I offered $20 and they countered with $30. 40 minute drive and it's mine now. Pedal was missing but they are pretty common and easily found.
It was in this painted cabinet which isn't worth anything since it's been painted. It'll go to the curb on trash day.



Got the manual for it, it's a model 15-91



It's always nice to get the original manual with a machine.



Here is why I took a chance on going to get this machine, I saw a part of this badge in one of the pics. Its a 1951 centennial machine, this badge was only made for one year.



The decals are in amazing condition for a 70 year old machine.



It will clean up very nice, mostly just dirty from non use. Shiny parts are in good shape. It's a direct drive machine so no belts. Some of the clear coat is a bit crackled but it will polish up just fine. I can't believe my luck with scoring a centennial machine in this condition for $30.

Reactions: Way Cool 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13

Strip the paint off?


----------



## rob3232

Ironically this caught my eye today. 30 miles away.

Feb 12
Vintage Singer 15-91 sewing machine in #42 Art Deco cabinet.​$75(Winona) pic

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

ripjack13 said:


> Strip the paint off?


Nope, just not worth it. I have tossed many of these. Plus this one will go into my collection and be displayed. I'll be making bases for several of my machines.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

@rob3232 I have one of those cabinets, it even has an ink well in one of the drawers where a bottle of ink was kept. The cabinet that I have has a model 201-2 in it. That cabinet also offers a generous work area. The stool that they often came with had storage under the seat. I have a different sewing chair with mine because t has a backrest.
That model in the add is a nice machine but not a centennial edition which really is not that important. It's common for the direct drive pot motors to need reworked. But after they are done they will outlive you. Most of the old singers have outlived many owners. That's a fair price for it but around here I can usually find them for about $50.

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | Creative 1


----------



## ripjack13

rob3232 said:


> Ironically this caught my eye today. 30 miles away.
> 
> Feb 12
> Vintage Singer 15-91 sewing machine in #42 Art Deco cabinet.​$75(Winona) pic
> 
> 
> View attachment 203099
> 
> View attachment 203100



Thats the same one my mom used to have.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Betty and I scored another very cool old singer 1931 model 31-15 underdrive clutch motor. It is kind of a Franken machine underneath but that really doesn't matter. You can drive this machine with just about any motor set up. This one has a very cool vintage general electric motor in it. And flat clutch disc. The clutch mechanism is all cast iron and from a consew, the table probably had a consew machine in it at some point.
Betty needed this machine to sew vinyl.



Missing the singer badge but I'll come up with one.



All cast iron underneath the table. I need to align the clutch and motor better. The motor is absolutely silent until you engage the clutch.
its leather belt driven and it'll get a new belt.



For the life of me i cant figure out what brand machine this came from, but its cast iron and cool looking.



Very simple but durable clutch set up.



Not the pretiest but these commercial machines usually aren't. But it runs smooth as can be. It's original paint but the table part could use a repaint.



Got the original manual for it, thats always a bonus.



This is 4 layers of marine vinyl. It layed down a very nice tight stich with some heavy thread. It's just what she wanted it to do. It sews a lock stitch.

Reactions: Way Cool 6


----------



## DLJeffs

The foot peddle looks to be W & W. Wheeler & Wilson?

https://www.fiddlebase.com/american-machines/wheeler-wilson/

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

DLJeffs said:


> The foot peddle looks to be W & W. Wheeler & Wilson?
> 
> https://www.fiddlebase.com/american-machines/wheeler-wilson/


That's it! Leave it to my friends at woodbarter to solve the mystery, lol. Thank you @DLJeffs I did a search on Google images and that is the logo, but I didn't find one machine with that foot peddle, me thinks it's quite rare. It could have been used on any kind of a machine since the company made things other than sewing machines. It's very cool looking so it's staying with this machine.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Schroedc

Wheeler and Wilson pedal, table was a generic universal, and Consew was big in the industrial market so their motors and clutches were everywhere for awhile. Those 31-15's are a nice machine, measure the spacing for the badge holes, I have a bin full of them pulled from machines.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

